

How 37 Banks Became 4 In Just 2 Decades, All In One Astonishing Chart - prattbhatt
http://www.exposingtruth.com/37-banks-became-4-just-2-decades-one-astonishing-chart/

======
beedogs
The Sherman Antitrust Act used to be a thing in the US.

What happened?

------
method_man
I don't need no chemical blow to pull the ho. All I need is Chemical Bank to
pay her off.

Is it real, son? Let me know it's real, son. If it's really real, son, let me
know it's real.

------
ulfw
Now even too 'bigger-to-fail'

